# Where does one buy organic produce in HK?



## NLJP (Nov 5, 2011)

I understand that many of the chinese produce are full of pesticides and hormones pumped, similar to the US. 

Here we buy everything in Wholefoods. What is the equivalent grocery store in HK?

thanks! stay healthy!:clap2:


----------



## AMBHK (Nov 8, 2011)

*Organic food*

I found some organic fruit and veg, cereals etc today at 'marketplace by jones' in shueng wan,
Or look up the website for aussieorganics, they deliver.



NLJP said:


> I understand that many of the chinese produce are full of pesticides and hormones pumped, similar to the US.
> 
> Here we buy everything in Wholefoods. What is the equivalent grocery store in HK?
> 
> thanks! stay healthy!:clap2:


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

NLJP said:


> I understand that many of the chinese produce are full of pesticides and hormones pumped, similar to the US.
> 
> Here we buy everything in Wholefoods. What is the equivalent grocery store in HK?
> 
> thanks! stay healthy!:clap2:


Most of the high end grocery stores carry organic stuff, stores like CitySuper or Olivers or Great. Not everything is organic, but some of it is.

Everything in ThreeSixty is supposed to be organic, but I've actually only been there once, so I haven't verified it.

Of course these stores are expensive, but it is probably a similar markup as Whole Foods compared to other groceries in the US.


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

There's a relatively cheap organic vegetable market every Sunday (morning - afternoon) on the 1st Floor of the Star Ferry Pier in Central.


----------

